# Rear Axle Bearing Retainer help



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

I am trying to find new rear axle retainer plates for my ’67 GTO. This is the plate that holds the axle in and is bolted with 4 bolts through the rear brake mounting plate. I've tried Moser, Strange Engineering, Richmond Gear Auburn Gear, Motive Gear, Ames Performance Engineering, OPGI, RaTech, AlloyUSA, Superior Axle and Classic Industries. I'm building an extra set of axles as the rear wheel bearings seem to be a weak spot for the 64-67 GTO's. I had 3 spun axle bearings out of 4 I pulled from both my '66 and '67 GTOs. I had a set welded and turned, but it's cheaper to buy new axles. Ames, AlloyUSA, Superior Axle and OPGI have the axles. I went with Superior as they have realistic pricing on shipping. RaTech has great price on bearings and seals. I tried a national parts store for bearings, but price was 3 times as costly and they are junk. Still haven't found the retainer plate.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Junk yard for the retainer plate.


----------



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks dimitry. That is my last resort, which is about where I'm at.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm!!!! The yard is my first choice


----------



## GTO Fanatic (Mar 19, 2011)

Old muscle is hard to find in Alaska. I would prefer OEM, but no luck here.


----------

